# What is a Credible Place to Buy Tegus Online?



## Tegutasticc (Feb 10, 2021)

Is CBreptile a credible place to buy Tegus online, if not who is? They have hatchlings available at the moment, is it always breeding season? *(FOR FUTURE REFERENCE) *

*CBreptile's link:* https://www.cbreptile.com/product/argentine-tegu-for-sale/








*(ALSO WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ABOUT Coldblooded Novelties ON MORPHMARKET?)*


----------



## rantology (Feb 10, 2021)

The best place to get them would be directly from a breeder, unless you are okay with wild caught or animals from unknown origins. It is not hatchling season right now so most are probably several months old (which isn't a bad thing or anything) - Jesses Jungle and Rose City Reptiles are both great. There is also a number of breeders on Morph Market I think are reputable too, but there are also a lot of wholesalers on there so do research to know what you are buying from.

You could try messaging CBR and asking where they get their animals from, how old are they, are they eating well, etc.... if they can't answer those questions I'd look elsewhere


----------



## Mich lady (Feb 10, 2021)

I would definitely go to rodney Irwin. Yes his tegus are wild caught but you would be doing a good thing and saving a tegu life.he has all ages. I got one from him almost 2 years ago and my tegu is happy and healthy.


----------



## Debita (Feb 17, 2021)

I've purchased 2 Tegus from Rodney Irwin, and couldn't be happier. Both were healthy and while my male had anger issues (lol) after being captured, stuffed in a box and sent across the entire country, my female was a peach. I agree with Mich Lady - the animals he sends out are magnificent specimens, and you're saving a life. His web-site is Tegusonly.com, but he's very easy to talk to and he does a great job getting you what you're looking for. Lots of people on this forum have gotten Tegus from him. His prices are about half of what some of the reptile stores charge (like LLL Reptile on the west coast). He has some online videos you could check.

Here's his number : (305) 772-8140


----------



## ToadHallBetty (Feb 26, 2021)

Mich lady said:


> I would definitely go to rodney Irwin. Yes his tegus are wild caught but you would be doing a good thing and saving a tegu life.he has all ages. I got one from him almost 2 years ago and my tegu is happy and healthy.


My Tegu Little Buddy is wild caught from Florida. He was a little green headed darling when I got him from an expo in Louisiana. He wasn't traumatised like reptiles brought in from overseas and he is taming down nicely.


----------



## Debita (Feb 26, 2021)

ToadHall!!! What a beauty!!


----------



## ToadHallBetty (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank you, I'm so glad I got him, he's got a lot of character.


----------

